

Ask HN: Affordably forming a startup in the Bay Area? - inquisitive1

I'm looking to incorporate a startup with a moderate amount of angel funding (less than $20k) without paying a huge chunk of that to an attorney. Unfortunately, attorneys seem to charge upwards of $4/500 an hour. Is this the best I can hope for in the Bay Area, and if so is it worth shelling out this kind of money? Or should I use a cheap online service to form an LLC, and worry about C/S-corp stuff later once I'm profitable and/or have more funding?
======
davidw
Why don't you ask the people giving you the funding for some advice?

It also depends, IMO, on whether you're going it alone, or have other people
involved. In the latter case, crafting a good, solid agreement is probably
significantly more important.

